#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [影像] LAGUNASIA 遊樂園

## 狐狸

因為主要是去看毛毛裝的而且維持文章完整性~~~所以這篇文章就直接PO這裡囉
-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0--0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0

這個禮拜六一大早搭著一個多小時的JR火車到了我從以前就最想去的日本遊樂園..
LAGUNASIA (ラグーナ蒲郡)~~
為何要自己一個人呢~~原因很簡單 ..帶一堆同學不僅會拖拖拉拉..又要跟著走..
不能玩自己想玩的..看想看的表演~~
自己一個人的話要看幾場布偶裝表演都可以~~~

[到達　Gamago-ori 囉~] 


[這裡有漂亮的魚市場和海港]





入場時...票價是這樣的~
入園票不能玩遊樂設施~要完需另外付錢
入園護照是可以任玩所有遊樂設施無限次
而我買的卻是...年間護照..(價錢不要問我XD~~)
可以在一年之內入園無限次數.完所有的遊樂設施和購物吃飯10% OFF和其他優惠..
因為說近不近說遠不遠...算一算每次去都玩遊樂設施的話一年只要去八次即可賺回
而且有含夏季放的游泳票和可以看到我最愛的CATO吉祥物...我當然願意呀>////<


[入園時他會幫你別上識別環~玩遊樂設施時示出即可~護照是紅色的.年間護照是銀色的]


[這是大門進去後的中庭~] 



進去後第一件事當然就是去看毛毛裝SHOW啦XD~~
超級精采的~看了我好開心










之後因為園區最近有個火影展..
不僅有好多種火影的互動遊戲..(射手裡劍拉..打拳拉(表連華?)..體驗螺旋丸..淺入大蛇丸館等等



當然還會有火影所有周邊販賣...



還有展示漫畫原稿的地方~



這是夏天才會開放給人玩水的水道~冬天則是划船~旁邊有人造海浪游泳池~



到處玩到處逛了以後...在中庭發現我最愛的毛毛裝出現!!!
趕緊衝去狂照XD











[狐狸!!你幹嘛照人家屁屁呀!!!>///<]



超可愛的食品....超級想要買一盒的呀...囧



後來拜回去的掛簾~~這個東西是給人家掛在居酒屋入口的那種簾子喔~做的還蠻高級的

----------


## xzs

這是狐大嗎？？？
如果是的話又在擺習慣性動作了～～～  :Laughing:

----------


## 狼王白牙

一隻狐狸身在日本，還敢獨自出去旅行而不約同學，想必個性上十分獨立

這個貓獸人還有旁邊的配角設計的好精緻，竟然還有商品販賣，

不知道他們是如何利用這個布偶角色營造出一個吸引遊客的故事呢？

感謝狐狸提供精緻貓獸人海象獸人的布偶照片，在台灣是很難得看到的啊

----------

